# crazyest thing you have caught fishing



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

so with all the crazy things people keep finding i want to see what you guys had caught (or seen) fishing ?


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

bjicehockey said:


> so with all the crazy things people keep finding i want to see what you guys had caught (or seen) fishing ?


 I was wading in early april this year and found a rifle


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

A toilet seat..........


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hooked a trolling motor. Carolina rigging at Badin Lake.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

rkierner it still shot? hahaha and wow!!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Hooked someone's boat towel trolling at Hoover last summer...I thought I had my biggest fish of the year. I still swear to this day is was fighting back. There were people close enough to see me fighting this "fish" so when I got it close enough to see what it was I acted like I lost it and slowly trolled around the corner to pull it into to boat and unhook it.


----------



## yakster (May 15, 2013)

A large rib cage in Big Walnut. Quite creepy.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Fish basket with 7 live crappie in it

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My fishing partners perch rod that he just dropped into the drink. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I caught a bicycle fishing at a bridge in florida.

the craziest fish I ever caught was a sea robin. it had legs like a crawfish and wings like a flying fish and a body like a fish. I wouldn't even touch it I just cut the line and let it go. or maybe it let me go, LOL.
sherman


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

lately.....a fish


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Animal skull in a local spillway.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

rkierner said:


> I was wading in early april this year and found a rifle


Wonder if this is connected to a homicide...


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Found a sunken boat the other day on the yak on a small local lake.. a good 14 footer by the looks of it just slightly reaching up from the depths. .. from the looks of it its been there quite awhile... i didnt catch it but found it entertaining. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Briansredtrkr (Apr 25, 2014)

My buddy (sitting on my right)lost his perch spreader while we were drifting on Erie on a headboat. Over an hour later my brother (sitting on my left) reeled in a double and my buddy's spreader with a perch on it too.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Human skull&#8230;just kidding&#8230;a Canadian Goose, actually. Didn't land it though...


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

man i guess i need to fish more!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

I caught a bat on a fluke, night fishing. Threw out and thought things were weird. Reeled in, thought I had a bunch of moss. Went to pull it off and it squirmed. I screamed like a girl according to my wife. I forgot that detail. Put a light on it and it was a bat. I think it finally let go and flew away. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A Mel Tillis record at Nimisila.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> I caught a bat on a fluke, night fishing. Threw out and thought things were weird. Reeled in, thought I had a bunch of moss. Went to pull it off and it squirmed. I screamed like a girl according to my wife. I forgot that detail. Put a light on it and it was a bat. I think it finally let go and flew away.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Makes me think of a float trip last year.. i like an idiot broke my ultralight rod. Then maybe a half mile down the river my buddy looked down and found a ultra like rod and reel just chilling (it was there for a while by the looks too) so he picked it up and instantly a fight was on..turns out a smallie about 15" was hooked. .most likely the culprit who drug the pole to its watery grave... in the end my buddy got a fish and a crawdad crank (reel was jammed so he had to hand fish it in about 20 yards) and i got a replacement rod. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

How lucky is this...

Many years ago there were 4 of us co-workers that fished the upper end of O'Shay every year when the smallies started. We would always have 2 boats, 2 men per boat and have our own little competition. 

Well, our buddy named Don lost his fav. 'lucky' rod / reel overboard that made for a very bad trip for him. We listened as he cussed and reminisced of all the 'world record' fish he had caught with it all week long at work. lol

The very next weekend, a fella named Art and I were in my boat fishing the same area...and you guessed it...Art sets the hook and pulls in Dons rod and reel.

Art told me not to say anything that day to Don. Don was fishing in another boat. 

Went into work Monday morning and there was Don's rod/reel all muddy, up on the wall in Don's work area with a sign under it that said:
"For sale or trade for lunch.
Wore out, piece of #^&* rod and reel found at the bottom of the lake". 

Don bought Arts lunch that day.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I hauled in big snapping turtle that had my spinnerbait in it's mouth. I must have paused it right in front of it. I thought I was dragging in a log. Then the log moved!


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Great stories!

I have caught several rod n' reels is all.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

One other thing that is surely odd in these parts for obvious reason's...

caught two cottonmouths back to back in Fla. shiner fishing at Okeechobee back in 'the monkey box'. One about 6 1/2' the other about 5'. They had swallowed the shiners and upon dragging in, they had wrapped themselves into about 2' balls of snake and vegetation. Like pulling up a rock when they were at the side of the boat.
These snakes were caught in the exact same spot and my fishing partner, a native Fla. fisherman said most likely was a male, female combo.


----------



## Bass Dude (Apr 26, 2013)

My sister caught a dead soft shelled turtle today.... Dad caught a rod and reel once that had a nice carp still on it  I


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

it's a toss up between a bikini top and a 20 year old polaroid camera, I kept casting to see if I would catch the owner of the bikini but she must have been out of range, lol


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great thread!!!


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

I once caught an Eel while saugeye fishing at night down at Griggs.
was floating minnies in the current and thought it was a saugeye.

When it got close and i netted it..flipped my light on and saw what it was...thought for sure i done caught a snake.

Hideous looking thing about 21"+.
needless to say, my night was done after that.

Was a black American Eel i believe.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

When I was a teen I lived near Linden lake in Hamilton. I walked down to the lake, fished for a few hours and then I hooked a bicycle... I pulled it just far enough in to see what it was, walked out and grabbed it. It could of only been in there a day or two, nice bike. It was a early 90's model mongoose bmx bike in pretty good shape, just needed some tires. I rode that bike for a good 4-5 years before someone stole it...


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

bjicehockey said:


> rkierner it still shot? hahaha and wow!!



No idea. Handed it to a ranger. He said it would be tested for ballistics at bci in London.


----------



## yodizzle (May 11, 2014)

Well, I may as well add this. Went on a trip with my 5th grade class to Sandy Hook Beech in New Jersey.We're all in the water competing to see who can gather the biggest sea shells. You pretty much run out to the water kneel down and start running your hands through the water until you get a handful of shells. All sizes, ranging anywhere from a dime size to the max size of about a hamburger patty. So I'm out, head above water, kneeling down with both hands scraping the sand and picks up the heaviest shell in the world. I turn around and start wading back to land, both hands full, one with a few small random shells and in the other hand the biggest, baddest, meanest, king crab I've ever seen in my freekin life. All I can remember, is everyone standing over me, asking me if I was ok. BTW: didn't go back in the water for a few years!!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

A Kitty cat. Was throwing a rubber worm at Lake Logan tossing it on the bank/grass and pulling it in. One toss went a foot up into the grass soon as it landed a black and white cat pounced on it. I was like oh **** and was able to pull it away from him unhooked. I also caught my own fishing pole in Erie, I went to set the pole in the pole holder and plop over it went into 30foot of water I grabbed another rod rigged with an Erie dearie tossed it out let it sink to the bottom and reeled in my pole I hooked the first eye up by the reel and I was pretty confident that it was my pole when it was coming in.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I was fishing Big Walnut Creek with a buddy of mine one weekend evening. He caught a mud puppy and thought it was a catfish. He put his hand around it to take the hook out and it wrapped its legs around his wrist. He jumped and let out the biggest scream of a woman you had ever heard! You could see the lights of houses turning on to figure out what was that!? He had never seen or heard of a mud puppy before.


----------



## mr.basskisserjunior (Jul 20, 2013)

i caught a pole out of Maumee then two hours later I put a buzz bait on it and caught my biggest largemouth


----------



## b912 (Apr 4, 2008)

While fishing Buckeye, I saw a super sized plastic McD's cup floating in the water. I used the trolling motor to head that way and pick it up (as we should all do) and it started moving away from me. I then noticed a 12" shad with the front 2/3 of its body stuck up in the cup and swimming about with only his tail sticking out. When I finally stopped laughing, I freed the shad from his plastic prison and threw the cup away.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

i was out on lake erie and the guy i was with caught a Cormorant...on a jerk bait... it was crazy trying to get it out! oh and it bit him....


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

Off the coast of San Diego I fought what I thought was a big white seabass for a good 20 minutes, got it close enough to see and it was a harbor seal


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

polebender said:


> I was fishing Big Walnut Creek with a buddy of mine one weekend evening. He caught a mud puppy and thought it was a catfish. He put his hand around it to take the hook out and it wrapped its legs around his wrist. He jumped and let out the biggest scream of a woman you had ever heard! You could see the lights of houses turning on to figure out what was that!? He had never seen or heard of a mud puppy before.


i had this same thing happen to a friend of mine. we were night fishing for walleye up the east fork of the obey river at dale hollow and he caught this huge mud puppy, and I told him we were running low on jigs so he needed to get the bait back. he grabbed it around the belly and it wrapped around his arm. he started screaming like a little girl and slinging him arm. the mud puppy came loose and we heard it hit the water about 100' down the river. needless to say he didn't save the jig, LOL. the line broke when it came loose. and we had plenty of extra jigs. I just told him we needed to save that one, LOL.
sherman


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

A Pacu in the Sandusky River. Something I wont ever forget... can't begin to explain the shock when I saw it.

Complete story here;

http://coolwaterfish.com/an-epic-catch/

Or just a photo;










PS Just noticed this was in the Central Ohio Forum, sorry if it was meant for only catches in that area.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

wow guys i had no clue when i posted this it would be so big! or cool!!! this is sweet! and CoolWater no this is for it all!!


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

CoolWater said:


> A Pacu in the Sandusky River. Something I wont ever forget... can't begin to explain the shock when I saw it.
> 
> Complete story here;
> 
> ...


Such an ugly fish and they grow so big and fast. Glad you got it out of there. Being a vegetarian I wonder how many of those are in our waters and never caught due to their diet. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

My one may take the cake. A dumped. Rusted almost completely away pistol in a neighborhood pond. Note there have been missing people around there. It was far enough out. It had to have been thrown. Still pretty chilled by it to this day. 
Also there's an old thread on this. A few bodies turned up in that one 
Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

pulled in a dead dog from the bottom of the GMR once. that was quite disgusting. 


once in florida, during the mackerel run, we were pulling them in by the dozens. birds were all around us, making it pretty annoying to not accidently get wrapped up on one during a cast. sure enough, a pelican swallowed a mackerel as we were pulling it in. the pelican panicked and got wrapped in the line, flying around all ackwardly trying to get the pelican back down and calm (didnt want to just cut the line and leave the guy wrapped all up). took a bit but got it under control. believe we had 59 mackerel that day, within a few hours.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

bassboss,,,, did you tell the cops?


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

In a pond... I snagged a backpack 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Year before last we were trolling up I Erie and hooked into a big tarp, for a few minutes thought we had something big...then we seen the tarp way out there.


----------



## TheTrueFisherman (Feb 15, 2014)

While fishing the little walnut for smallmouth bass about six years ago I saw something truly incredible. There was a muskrat that came up and began swimming circles in the deep pool we were fishing...he may have been ill or trying to intimidate us I'm not sure but after a good 10 mins of him making these circles he disappeared for a couple min...he came back up to the surface a little farther away this time and started the circles again...he wasn't but a minute into doing these circles again when a musky came crashing into it...thrashing violently like a shark...it was incredible to witness...and the muskrats death curdle was heard all throughout...It was truly a trophy sized fish and I was amazed to see something like that in such a small water way...that day sticks with me always and I will never forget it...hell I'd pay money to see it again...nature truly is a spectacle to behold


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like the muskrat got a taste of his own intimidation. But his was more than a taste...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I gotta get some Muskrats for bait. LOL I saw a Muskie try a duck on the French in Canada. The strangest I ever caught was a left boat shoe at Eastwood and about a hour later got the right one in the same area. My nephew laughed his butt off and claimed all I could catch was old thrift store clothes.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I was fishing a pond in Hilliard one evening. Word is that some guys dump flatheads in there, but who knows.

So I'm walking along the pond and some ducks are in a shallow corner of the pond. This mallard just disappeared. Like a black hole appeared under it and it was gone. No fighting or splashing. I stood there for a few minutes thinking it would surely come back up. But it never did. 

I would think that if a turtle grabbed it there would have been more of a struggle. The duck was sitting still and poof. Gone.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Today I caught a spin cast outfit at Buckeye. A Cabelas 6'6" med. action rod with a zebco 33.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

When I was in my late teens, I was wading in a river in NY State and fishing with a Nightcrawler worm on a gold #6 Auberdeen Hook and a small split shot. I accidentally gaffed a huge Lamprey Eel in its side. It had to be about 30 inches long. I was near a Boulder - so I whipped that Eel into it a few times until the hook tore out of the Eel. I never saw the results of "Lamprey meets Boulder" - but it must have hurt.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I caught a pair of bluejean pants while trolling for Musky in Lake St Claire. Gave me a scare when I had the first sight of it but thank God no one was in them.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Today I caught a spin cast outfit at Buckeye. A Cabelas 6'6" med. action rod with a zebco 33.


Hey...that's mine. Lost it in 1994


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Guy caught a real piranha in a Charlotte lake.
http://www.nebraska-outdoors.com/n_c_fisherman_reels_in_a_piranha


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

My fishing buddy hooked up a bag of dead kittens when he was younger. I cant imagine that happening to a young kid.


----------



## Revodrew (May 10, 2014)

Not sure if this counts..... Trolling Lake Erie with my dad and grandpa when I was about 14. They tied a 5 gallon bucket on a line while I was sleeping, dropped it in the water and yelled "fish on" I tried to reel that damn bucket in for 25 minutes, I swear I could feel it kicking.

I think I'm going to do that to my 9 year old this weekend. If any of you all see a little boy on hoover trying to reel in a "giant fish" with his dad with a giant smile on his face driving slowly down the lake....


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Hey...that's mine. Lost it in 1994


Well, it's still in good condition! So come get it if you want it back!


----------



## joerisner2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

Putty said:


> Wonder if this is connected to a homicide...


I was thinking poaching

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow...a pacu in the Sandusky. That beats mine, which is also pretty crazy. I caught an Oscar cichlid in a park pond when I was a kid on a night crawler and a bobber. I'm sure it was just dumped in there but what are the odds? It was a decent sized pond too. But....pacu takes the cake for me!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

CoolWater said:


> A Pacu in the Sandusky River. Something I wont ever forget... can't begin to explain the shock when I saw it.
> 
> Complete story here;
> 
> ...


Great story and wild catch!


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

bjicehockey said:


> bassboss,,,, did you tell the cops?


granted I was 10 at the time and it was super disfigured to the point where my parents weren't positive it was real, I mean it was heavier metal than most toy guns but hey who knows, nothing but a frame, too rusted to find any marks. it was atleast 15 years old.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

joerisner2014 said:


> I was thinking poaching
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Most likely a theft...


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

BassBoss said:


> granted I was 10 at the time and it was super disfigured to the point where my parents weren't positive it was real, I mean it was heavier metal than most toy guns but hey who knows, nothing but a frame, too rusted to find any marks. it was atleast 15 years old.


mmm got ya!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

TheTrueFisherman said:


> While fishing the little walnut for smallmouth bass about six years ago I saw something truly incredible. There was a muskrat that came up and began swimming circles in the deep pool we were fishing...he may have been ill or trying to intimidate us I'm not sure but after a good 10 mins of him making these circles he disappeared for a couple min...he came back up to the surface a little farther away this time and started the circles again...he wasn't but a minute into doing these circles again when a musky came crashing into it...thrashing violently like a shark...it was incredible to witness...and the muskrats death curdle was heard all throughout...It was truly a trophy sized fish and I was amazed to see something like that in such a small water way...that day sticks with me always and I will never forget it...hell I'd pay money to see it again...nature truly is a spectacle to behold


there are dolphins that do this in florida...i do believe it is a strategy to corral fish into a tight area for easy pickings.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> nature truly is a spectacle to behold


Yes it is. Years ago, I was fishing a pay pond around Dayton and witnessed a Huge Northern hit a duck no more than 30ft. from shore. Hit it like a freight train. Grabbed it right by the tail feathers. The duck was trying to get away and finally succeeded leaving the northern with nothing but a mouth full of feathers.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

furtherdownstream said:


> When I was in Jr. High school I was fishing with my dad at Bass Lake Preserve here in Geauga County. I remember feeling a strong tug and thought for sure I had a tree snag. When I was reeling it was still coming up though so I kept on and then suddenly when it got to the boat a fish flopped over, and then another and another and another! I had caught someone's steel stringer of 16 panfish! There were crappie, bluegill and I believe even a few perch on it. My cousin and his dad a pastor of our church were with us at the time and we were all shocked and amazed! I never will be able to have a better story all my life I truly believe no matter how monster of a fish I catch. It's the best memory I will have fishing with my dad as a youngster.


You win the internet today! Shocked and amazed is right!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Several years ago I was fishing close to a beaver dam when out of know where a beaver attacked my replay I was using. At first I thought this was pretty cool but within seconds I realized there is know way I could get this animal in and get my lure back so I cut my line.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hooked something back in the 80's in CJ Brown that didn't fight well at all, just dead weight. Got it in & there was one of the biggest pair of granny panties you ever saw ..... gross !!!! Don't know how they got in there & sure as heck don't want to.


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

A friend and I were fishing a bass tourney at indian one weekend and were running square bills down some concrete walls. Long story short my buddy hooked into a dog poop bag... worst experience ever. Anytime one of use feels something funny on the line we both get a little queezy. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

jeepin_85 said:


> A friend and I were fishing a bass tourney at indian one weekend and were running square bills down some concrete walls. Long story short my buddy hooked into a dog poop bag... worst experience ever. Anytime one of use feels something funny on the line we both get a little queezy.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's disgusting! Had to be put there hoping for such a result. That's just so friggin' gross.


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

A rope stringer with a walleye on it (let the fish go and threw the stringer away), a purse (returned to owner who had it stolen days earlier), a 12 ft piece of telephone wire, a fishing pole, and a minnow net lost days earlier. But, none of which seemed as strange as a mud puppy!


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Caught this girls shirt at Alum last year.


----------



## B-Dub- (Apr 12, 2014)

I overheard some weirdo tell her daughter that its sharks in Lake Erie....


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

B-Dub- said:


> I overheard some weirdo tell her daughter that its sharks in Lake Erie....


well...not as fare fetched as one mite think...bull sharks COULD be


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I caught a near new zebco 33 tonight at a farm pond. That's as good as it got too.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

A seagull fishing with Deerfarmer


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

bjicehockey said:


> well...not as fare fetched as one mite think...bull sharks COULD be


Oh lord don't get us started on some debate like this.

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DJH (Aug 9, 2013)

I hooked a dead and green dog (golden retriever puppy ) in a neighborhood pond in Dublin on Easter 6 years ago... It turned out to be the neighbors dog 


Dakota


----------



## Brew13 (Apr 29, 2013)

A couple years back, we were night trolling for Musky at West Branch. My buddy gets on his CB and says get over here, I need help. When I got to him, he had snagged a live raccoon in the middle of the lake and it was in his net just hissing to no end..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Think I would have had to cut that line. 
Not bringing a PO'd **** in my boat if I can help it.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

BassBoss said:


> Oh lord don't get us started on some debate like this.
> 
> Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Idk boss a debate like this could kill some time, personally in Erie I think it would have a hard time surviving the temps in winter, and I cant see the path they'd take to get there.... but have heard them being in the Illinois river before and even as far as the southern points of lake Michigan ... so who knows.. I think its time for a good ol rainy day debate thread! (Species you think might possibly make it into ohio waters) haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

A few years ago we were night fishing in front of Euclid and caught a Trojan. No one wanted to get it off the hook .

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

bjicehockey said:


> well...not as fare fetched as one mite think...bull sharks COULD be


i have bleed many walleye in my livewell therefore there is alot of blood going out the back sometimes we can see it!!! So if there were sharks we might see em someday!!!


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Check this thread out. Same topic. A lot of good content.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=86433


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

dstiner86 said:


> Idk boss a debate like this could kill some time, personally in Erie I think it would have a hard time surviving the temps in winter, and I cant see the path they'd take to get there.... but have heard them being in the Illinois river before and even as far as the southern points of lake Michigan ... so who knows.. I think its time for a good ol rainy day debate thread! (Species you think might possibly make it into ohio waters) haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


start one!!


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

bjicehockey said:


> start one!!


I believe there already was one. Debating alligator gar in the Ohio. Im pretty sure somebody found one report from a LONG time ago. A certified one.

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

